# New Hobby As if I needed another one



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Started tying my own jigs. After many years of pouring and painting them I guess this was the next logical step. Been tying since November and this is just one pattern. Been tying marabou and chennile jigs, and Clousers have also struck my fancy.

For those of you that may be interested in trying this crappie. com has a forum dedicated to just jig tying.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Very nice! Those look great.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Great job on those baits!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Those look great.


----------



## bassbait (Jun 1, 2008)

wow thoose look awsome very nice work ......


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

i have a few of those from my first fishing kit that i got as a kid. i have never used them because, honestly, im not entirely sure how or what fish target them. can you give some info on what sort of fish you would use those for and how you fish them? is it like any other jig (twister tail, etc)? fished from shore or only from a boat?

thanks!


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Yanky - the jigs in the picture were tied with crappie as the sought after species. However fish seem to dictate the actual results as usual. Other jigs that I tie are made with bluegill in mind especially the darker ones.

Any jig can be cast and retrieved or allowed to hover in a vertical presentation from a boat. Some people use a bobber above them most don't. A jig is probably the most versatile lure a fisherman can use. How you use them is strictly up to you. Whatever seems to produce for you would be the way to go.

I should have put a dime in center of picture as these jigs are really small. Normally buying jigs smaller than 1/32 oz rreally limits your choice as to colors and pattern.


----------



## Reel Science (Apr 8, 2004)

I really had to laugh when you mentioned "the next logical step". Isn't that so true.... you start out unhappy with stock lures or equipment, so you start making your own. Then you realize that, while what you're doing is great, you could really do a lot more. All of a sudden you're not only pouring lead and powder painting, now your taking additional steps and really making cool stuff. The funny thing is that no matter how "logical" it all seems, you still get crazed looks from your wife or relatives that just can't understand what in the world your doing. It's a funny thing that this sport does to you.....
Travis


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Great looking jigs...Look's like you are getting ready for the soft water season....I realy like the feather looking ones.....Jim.....


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Had to check them out! They look amazing,hopemine comes close!


----------

